

The Doomsday Preppers of New York - jkonowitch
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/nyregion/the-doomsday-preppers-of-new-york.html

======
hanleybrand
I'm curious if home garden farming is big among the "preppers" - but then I
think that planning a more self-sufficient food supply is only valuable to
non-nuclear/chemical warfare doomsday thinking (such as the author's economic
collapse bias).

That leads me to wonder if the kits the article goes over would reveal which
scenario is presumed by the owner through deductive reasoning... Does anyone
keep a personal seed bank? Or do most people assume the apocalypse will have a
relatively brief duration and then the supermarket will have fresh produce
again?

~~~
maxerickson
I watched a couple of episodes of some prepper show on Discovery. One had a
family where the child had a hobby of collecting seeds because they were going
to be valuable after the end of the world.

The couple stated that they were going to start homesteading but there was no
way to tell if they had a garden.

